# Main Stream Media WTF are they good for?



## American_Jihad (Oct 26, 2012)

*Mainstream media coverage of the Benghazi cover-up*

Published September 28, 2012 
Sean Hannity
Special Guests: Brent Bozell


This is a rush transcript from "Hannity," September 28, 2012. This copy may not be in its final form and may be updated.

SEAN HANNITY, HOST: Now when it comes to the Benghazi cover-up, the White House did not act alone in trying to hide the truth from you, the American people. That's right. The Obama administration got help from coconspirators in the form of its friends in the liberal main stream media.

---

Read more: Mainstream media coverage of the Benghazi cover|up | Interviews | Hannity



Read more: Mainstream media coverage of the Benghazi cover|up | Interviews | Hannity


----------



## American_Jihad (Oct 26, 2012)

Christopher Stevens: Obama lied; he died


*Benghazi and Obama: the media is trying to shore up this desperate administration *​
By James Delingpole 
10/24/12

Here's one thing we can be sure of about the Benghazi affair: almost everything we've been told since by the mainstream media is a lie, invariably one designed to shore up the creaky and desperate Obama administration.

Consider how quickly the story was spun by Obama's amen corner in the liberal MSM. It should, according to any objective news sense, have been a shocking tale of how a woefully unprotected ambassador was murdered in cold blood by Al Qaeda affiliates. Instead, it almost immediately became  of all things  an excuse to demonstrate why Mitt Romney was unfit to be president.

Here, for example, was NBC the day after.

---
Benghazi and Obama: the media is trying to shore up this desperate administration  Telegraph Blogs


----------



## Rozman (Oct 26, 2012)

Somebody has to answer for this...


----------



## whitehall (Oct 26, 2012)

O-blame-a thought he could get the Benghazi issue behind him with a little help from Brian Williams. Sure enough Williams threw him a couple of softballs and let Barry ramble on and change the subject. The issue ain't going away but Williams' credibility might be gone.


----------



## uscitizen (Oct 26, 2012)

Hannity?  Ohh come on now surely you could get someone more credible like Madonna?


----------



## whitehall (Oct 26, 2012)

uscitizen said:


> Hannity?  Ohh come on now surely you could get someone more credible like Madonna?



Wait a minute, I think Madonna might be on Hussein's list. He just talked to MTV viewers and he often gives interviews to clowns like Jon Stewart on the comedy channel but he won't hold a press conference.


----------



## American_Jihad (Oct 26, 2012)

*OReilly Goes Off on Brian Williams, Media for Letting Obama Off the Hook With Benghazi: No One Will Ask Him*

Posted on October 26, 2012

During his show on Friday, Fox News Bill OReilly ripped NBCs Brian Williams and the rest of the mainstream media for giving President Barack Obama a pass on the ever-developing scandal in Benghazi, Libya.

Four Americans, including U.S. Ambassador Chris Stevens, U.S. diplomat Sean Smith and former Navy SEALs Glen Doherty and Tyrone Woods, were killed in the tragic terrorist attack on the U.S. mission in Libya. On Friday, it was revealed that three urgent requests for help were ignored by the CIA. Additionally, State Department emails revealed the White House was given information as the attack was ongoing, including the fact that a terrorist group had taken responsibility for the attack.

So, with that in mind, OReilly set his sights on the media, particularly Williams for passing up on opportunities to ask the president tough questions about Benghazi. Williams spent several days with Obama on the campaign trail and got no new information from the commander-in-chief.

---
Bill OReilly Blasts Brian Williams, Mainstream Media Over Benghazi | Video | TheBlaze.com


----------



## American_Jihad (Nov 27, 2012)

MSNBC extreme bias continues as news anchor Mara Schiavocampo tells Israeli Ambassador Hamas rockets rarely do damage and Chris Matthews appreciates Hurricane Sandy for helping elect Obama.


----------



## theHawk (Nov 27, 2012)

*MainStream Media WTF are they good for? *

They're very good at lying and getting Marxists elected into office.


----------



## American_Jihad (Jan 25, 2013)

*Hastings & Bashir: Typical For Media To Swoon & Lose Their Minds At Presence Of Obama*

1/24/13
Greg Hengler

This isn't the first time the BuzzFeed and Rolling Stone journalist has been candid about the liberal media. The fact that the libs are no longer afraid to admit that the media are almost all liberal and lob nothing but soft balls to Obama and his Democrat ilk says a lot about their confidence and shows how little they worry about Americans knowing this truth.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sNh8I1Eu21M&feature=player_embedded]Hastings & Bashir: Typical For Media To Swoon & Lose Their Minds At Presence Of Obama - YouTube[/ame]

Hastings & Bashir: Typical For Media To Swoon & Lose Their Minds At Presence Of Obama - Greg Hengler



...


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jan 25, 2013)

> Benghazi and Obama: the media is trying to shore up this desperate administration



The only thing desperate is the rights attempt to contrive a controversy where none exists.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 26, 2013)

Anybody thinking a smoking gun is going to come out of this is nuts. As much as I'd love to see it happen, you got a better chance to wake up one morning and see Obama resigned his office. There will be no lid blown open.........anywhere or by anybody. Nobody is going to "pay for this". The fix is in...........time to move on. The Clinton hearings are a dog and pony show.


----------



## Truthmatters (Jan 26, 2013)

how smart of the cons to go with a news station that tells them "EVERYONE  ELSE is lying to you and only we tell you the truth".

then they ignore it when their ONLY station tells them they will win the elections by three points.

They just forget in couple of days they were lied to yet again


----------



## Truthmatters (Jan 26, 2013)

When will you people make Fox pay for telling you lies that make you look like fools?


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 26, 2013)

Truthmatters said:


> When will you people make Fox pay for telling you lies that make you look like fools?



We'll do that when you stop posting dumb shit...deal?


----------



## whitehall (Jan 26, 2013)

They are good for propping up failed liberal administrations. Hussein and his henchmen would have been laughed out of Washington if it wasn't for the fawning support of the media. Any rational person could see that there was a major problem with the Benghazi embassy incident and an attempt at a cover up but there wasn't a single criticism in the mainstream media or even a legitimate critique of the testimony of the Secretary of State. Every single "mainstream" political pundit acted as if Hillary was a hero when it was clear from the testimony that she dodged questions, lied about not getting the memo and was guilty of negligence or even criminal negligence. The mainstream media has become an extension of the Obama administration and that's a very dangerous situation.


----------



## American_Jihad (Jan 30, 2013)

*Media Falsely Claims Gun Activists Heckled Father of Murdered Newtown Boy *

Tuesday, January 29, 2013 
by John Nolte

_Tuesday morning, many in the media went all in with a sanctimonious attack against gun-rights supporters, whom they accused of heckling Neil Heslin, the parent of a six-year-old boy murdered in the Sandy Hook massacre. The only problem is that it was all a lie. Mr. Heslin was not heckled. _

...

Read more: Media Falsely Claims Gun Activists Heckled Father of Murdered Newtown Boy ? Patriot Update


----------



## American_Jihad (Feb 27, 2013)

*MILLER: ABC insists edit of Michelle Obama gun gaffe was 'for time'*​
2/26/13
By Emily Miller

...

I read the missing words out loud, and it took me seven seconds. 

The transcript of the interview shows that Mrs. Obama said this of Miss Pendleton (italics mine):

She was standing out in a park with her friends in a neighborhood blocks away from where my kids grew up, where our house is. She had just taken a chemistry test. And she was caught in the line of fire *because some kids had some automatic weapons they didnt need, she said.* I just dont want to keep disappointing our kids in this country. I want them to know that we put them first.

However, when the interview aired on Good Morning America on Tuesday, viewers heard the first lady said this:

She was absolutely right. She did everything she was supposed to do. She was standing in a park, with her friends, in a neighborhood blocks away from where my kids grew up, where our house is. And she was caught in the line of fire. I just dont want to keep disappointing our kids in this country. I want them to know that we put them first. 

ABC edited the response visually by using a cutaway in the middle of the answer of Ms. Roberts listening. 

...



Read more: MILLER: ABC insists edit of Michelle Obama gun gaffe was 'for time' - Washington Times 
Follow us: @washtimes on Twitter


----------



## American_Jihad (Mar 1, 2013)

*The Obama-Media vs. Bob Woodward*​
March 1, 2013 
By Arnold Ahlert

...

Woodward undoubtedly antagonized the White House even more when he said the president was moving the goalposts, in reference to the idea that Obama insisted any new deal replacing the sequester would have to include additional revenue, not just spending cuts. His call for a balanced approach is reasonable, and he makes a strong case that those in the top income brackets could and should pay more, wrote Woodward. But that was not the deal he made.

Yet Woodward still wasnt through. On MSNBCs Morning Joe show broadcast February 27, Woodward criticized Obama again, for overstating the consequences of sequestration. Can you imagine Ronald Reagan sitting there and saying Oh, by the way, I cant do this because of some budget document? Woodward asked. Or George W. Bush saying, You know, Im not going to invade Iraq because I cant get the aircraft carriers I need or even Bill Clinton saying, You know, Im not going to attack Saddam Husseins intelligence headquarters, as he did when Clinton was president because of some budget document? Under the Constitution, the president is commander-in-chief and employs the force. And so we now have the president going out because of this piece of paper and this agreement, I cant do what I need to do to protect the country. Thats a kind of madness that I havent seen in a long time.

...

 Woodward is the lefts latest whipping boy because he is endangering the carefully crafted narrative of sequestration horror  and Republican responsibility for it  being disseminated by the left. Woodward is being singled out precisely because all media leftists are expected to fall in line behind that narrative. Plenty of conservatives have hammered the presidents take-no-prisoner approach to sequestration. None of them have been taken to task by a White House aide, or thrust into the national spotlight for the purpose of ridicule.

In short, one of the faithful has wandered off the Obama-Democrat-media reservation. In the long run, it is likely that no one will be more surprised than Bob Woodward when he discovers that there will be no wandering back onto it.


The Obama-Media vs. Bob Woodward


----------



## American_Jihad (May 15, 2013)

*Bernstein Joins Woodward in Turning on Obama*


May 14, 2013 By Daniel Greenfield






Team Watergate is coming together again. Im guessing the lefts response will be that Bernstein is also an overrated hack who is just trolling for attention. That worked to shut Woodward up, didnt it?

Except outrage over seizing AP phone records might be enough of a liberal cause that Bernstein can get away with it. And that allows Bernstein to reference Obama Incs terrible transparency and media record.

...

Bernstein Joins Woodward in Turning on Obama | FrontPage Magazine


----------



## Politico (May 15, 2013)

Nothing like they always are.


----------



## American_Jihad (Jul 30, 2013)

*Brotherhood Torture Chambers (Finally) Exposed*

July 30, 2013 By Raymond Ibrahim 

Some time ago, Fox News published a report titled Egyptian mosque turned into house of torture for Christians after Muslim Brotherhood protest.   The report opens by explaining how

_Islamic hard-liners stormed a mosque in suburban Cairo, turning it into [a] torture chamber for Christians who had been demonstrating against the ruling Muslim Brotherhood in the latest case of violent persecution that experts fear will only get worse.  Such stories have become increasingly common as tensions between Egypts Muslims and Copts mount, but in the latest case, mosque officials corroborated much of the account and even filed a police report. Demonstrators, some of whom were Muslim, say they were taken from the Muslim Brotherhood headquarters in suburban Cairo to a nearby mosque on Friday and tortured for hours by hard-line militia members._

While it is good that Fox News reported on the Brotherhoods torture chambers, its report is also a reminder of how much the American public is often kept in the dark concerning what happens to Christians in Muslim countriesindeed, about what happens in the Muslim world in general.

The fact is, months earlier, numerous reports, not to mention pictures and videos, circulated in the Arabic media about the Muslim Brotherhoods torture chambers.

On January 6nearly three months before the Fox News report appeared, I wrote the following words in a FrontPage Magazine article, concerning how several Muslim Brotherhood affiliated clerics had

*issued fatwas, or Islamic decrees, that all such protesters [against Morsi] are to be fought and killed, regardless of whether they are fellow Muslims, leading to the violent attacks and killings during the uprisings against Morsi, including the Muslim Brotherhoods Torture Rooms.*

...

Update: One need not try to imagine anymore.  The narrative being relayed by Western mainstream media concerning events in Egyptwhich is very much based on the pro-Brotherhood Al Jazeeras distortions and lies, which portray as victim the aggressorshas so little to do with reality, especially in comparison to what is being reported by independent Egyptian reporters.  But it does fit the Obama administrations agenda.  More on this later.


Brotherhood Torture Chambers (Finally) Exposed | FrontPage Magazine


----------



## American_Jihad (Aug 27, 2013)

*Time after Time*

August 27, 2013 By Bruce Bawer







It is a widely acknowledged fact that what goes by the name of reporting nowadays, in the mainstream media, is often shamelessly slanted  and that the slant is almost invariably leftward. But it is also true that some reporters are a good deal more shameless  to the point of being incontrovertibly mendacious  than others. Thanks to the proliferation of alternate news sources on the Internet, the MSMs power to bamboozle the general public with outright lies has eroded year by year. Yet, God bless em, they keep trying.

Case in point: an article in Time Magazine, datelined Oslo, posted on August 19, and written by one Charlotte McDonald-Gibson (hereafter CMG). Entitled Norways Far Right May Come to Power Despite Memory of Anders Breiviks Killing Spree, it provides a classic example of what it means to twist the facts beyond recognition in the name of ideology.

The headline alone does a splendid job of telegraphing  to anyone who actually knows something about subject at hand  the articles breathtaking bias. The reference is to the forthcoming Norwegian parliamentary elections on September 9, which, barring a major upset, are expected to lead to the formation of a government by a coalition of non-socialist parties. The dread prospect to which CMG refers, in short, is that Norway, currently run by socialists, may soon  horrors!  be run by non-socialists. This new coalition would probably include the Progress Party. Its this party, which at present is the second largest in parliament, that CMG dishonestly categorizes as far right and links to Anders Behring Breivik, the maniac who murdered 77 people two years ago.

...

Time Magazine was never the most serious of publications. It was often criticized for its excessive attention to famous personalities, and like any magazine it had an editorial slant. But in its heyday, nothing like CMGs propaganda would ever have made it into print. Surely Luce, a solid anti-Communist and believer in freedom, would have been appalled to see the Time imprimatur on a text that celebrates socialists and smears a party of liberty. Its a good thing that we have alternative news sources, and that Time, a shadow of its former self, will soon likely be joining its old rival Newsweek on the ash-heap of history.


Time after Time | FrontPage Magazine


----------



## mamooth (Aug 27, 2013)

What the MSM good for? Pushing the GOP line. Been that way since the Clinton era.

The funny thing is the cultists who think that our national media, entirely owned by extremely conservative corporations, is actually "liberal". Fortunately for them, there will always be some right-wing conspiracy theories which will be too retarded even for our conservative MSM to touch. Thus, when the MSM doesn't stoop extra-low by parroting those deranged conspiracies, the cranks will have an excuse to rail about a "liberal media".


----------



## American_Jihad (Aug 28, 2013)

mamooth said:


> What the MSM good for? Pushing the GOP line. Been that way since the Clinton era.
> 
> The funny thing is the cultists who think that our national media, entirely owned by extremely conservative corporations, is actually "liberal". Fortunately for them, there will always be some right-wing conspiracy theories which will be too retarded even for our conservative MSM to touch. Thus, when the MSM doesn't stoop extra-low by parroting those deranged conspiracies, the cranks will have an excuse to rail about a "liberal media".



You're an ignoramus, you listen to soros media outlets and watch too much msdnc just like alot of jackass liberals here @usmb, now shove off...







...


----------



## American_Jihad (Oct 4, 2013)

*CNNs Iran Coverage: Biased, Inept, or Corrupt?*

October 4, 2013 By Noah Beck 






Al-Jazeera bought access to US public opinion when it purchased Current TV from Al Gore, but it faces stiff competition from CNN when it comes to misleading viewers about the Middle East. Over the last week, CNN has promoted a biased, re-branded image of the Iranian regime on at least three major programs.

CNNs positive spin on Iran is collectively staggering. Did the Iranian regime secure such favorable coverage with payments? Or was CNN just so inept and/or biased that it inadvertently promoted the Iranian regime at every opportunity? Consider each program.

CHRISTIANE AMANPOUR

...

CNN?s Iran Coverage: Biased, Inept, or Corrupt? | FrontPage Magazine


----------



## American_Jihad (Oct 12, 2013)

*Tina Brown: Mitch McConnell is Rand Paul's 'Bitch'*

"The story of this political crisis is really, you know, the culpability not just of the Republican crazies, but of the Republican non-crazies." 

10.11.2013 |Rebecca Hartmann 

The Daily Beast's editor-in-chief Tina Brown unhinged herself in the middle of the Daily Beast's annual Hero Summit. During an interview with Senator John McCain (R-AZ), Brown asked: 

"The story of this political crisis is really, you know, the culpability not just of the Republican crazies, but of the Republican non-crazies. I mean, how do we get to the point where Mitch McConnell is Rand Paul's bitch?...Why aren't the moderate Republicans, you know, fighting back? We're always saying why don't, you know, the moderate Muslims fight jihad, but, you know, this is jihad."

...

Tina Brown: Mitch McConnell is Rand Paul's 'Bitch' | Truth Revolt


----------



## American_Jihad (Oct 14, 2013)

*Politico's Chief Political Columnist: Why Not Kill Boehner and Cruz?*​
"If Ted Cruz and John Boehner were both on a sinking ship, who would be saved?" 

10.14.2013 |Ben Shapiro 

Chief political columnist for Politico Roger Simon had a unique answer to the government shutdown and debt ceiling impasse: kill Ted Cruz and John Boehner. He tweeted this on Monday:

...

His column pushed the same meme, complete with a picture of the infamous dude with confederate flag at yesterdays Million Vet March. The headline: Government shutdown unleashes racism. Heres an excerpt:

_Question: If Ted Cruz and John Boehner were both on a sinking ship, who would be saved?

Answer: America.

Harsh? Look around you at what is happening to America and you will see harsh. I am not talking about closed parks and monuments. I am talking about the funds cut to nearly 9 million mothers and young children for food, breastfeeding support and infant formula.

That is harsh. Making a war against babies is harsh.

This weekend, racism came out of the closet. (Which assumes it has ever been in the closet.)

Protesters marched through the streets of Washington on Sunday with a Confederate flag and then a protester lounged against the White House fence with one. Displaying the Confederate flag in front of a home occupied by a black family was meant to send a particular, and particularly repellent, message._

The answer to one idiot with a Confederate flag, according to Simon, is to kill the Speaker of the House and the sitting junior Senator from Texas. But the right is extreme.

Politico's Chief Political Columnist: Why Not Kill Boehner and Cruz? | Truth Revolt


----------



## American_Jihad (Oct 19, 2013)

*Daily News Reporter Bashes Blind Republican For Not Recognizing His Wife In Crowded Room*​
10.18.2013 |Jeff Dunetz 

...

anything you disagree with, just flip me the bird. Its fine.

Wednesday night, as he made his concession speech in a noisy room, Lonegan's wife began to put her hand on his shoulder. Not realizing who was touching him the candidate pushed her hand away. Most in the room understood what was going on, but the NY Daily News ignored Lonegan's blindness. They published the picture above along with the following:

AWKWARD: Video shows New Jersey Republican Steve Lonegan bristling at wifes touch
From the looks of it, you'd have thought he'd run against his wife.

During his concession speech to Cory Booker, New Jersey Republican Senate candidate Steve Lonegan combatively pushed his wife's hand from his shoulder and nonchalantly continued on his with address.

The awkward moment was caught on video and put on Internet, where it quickly went viral Thursday.



Lorraine Lonegan, Steve Lonegan's wife told NJ.com the controversy is hurful: 

What the video actually shows, she says, is her husband brushing away what he thought was a handler who was attempting to position him toward the cameras and the crowd.

Daily News Reporter Bashes Blind Republican For Not Recognizing His Wife In Crowded Room | Truth Revolt


----------



## Rambunctious (Oct 20, 2013)

Report Outlines Obama's War Against the Press | Truth Revolt


----------



## American_Jihad (Oct 23, 2013)

*You Cannot Love America in Theory and Hate it in Fact.*​
October 22, 2013 By Daniel Greenfield

That quote comes from a Fareed Zakaria screed about the evil Republicans.

The era of crisis could end but only when this group of conservatives makes its peace with todays America. They are misty-eyed in their devotion to a distant republic of myth and memory yet they are passionate in their dislike of the messy multi-racial capitalist and welfare state democracy that America actually has been for half a century, a fifth of this nations history. At some point will they realize that you cannot love America in theory and hate it in fact.

That indictment could be much more decisively applied to liberals than conservatives who remain passionately devoted to some imaginary Camelot, an ivory tower state without borders or budgets that can only come into being by destroying the America that exists.

When Michelle Obama described being proud of the country for the first time when her husband was elected, that summed up the disease moral state of liberalism which only approves of the America that they create by destroying America.

...

?You Cannot Love America in Theory and Hate it in Fact.? | FrontPage Magazine






Fareed Zakaria


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 23, 2013)

American_Jihad said:


> *You Cannot Love America in Theory and Hate it in Fact.*​
> October 22, 2013 By Daniel Greenfield
> 
> That quote comes from a Fareed Zakaria screed about the evil Republicans.
> ...


And just how does it prove that?


----------



## American_Jihad (Oct 25, 2013)

*A Moment of Uncomfortable Honesty on MSNBC*

10.23.2013 |Jeff Dunetz |

...

It started with Greenfield claiming that he was answering a question about Obamacare not speaking as an advocate but a journalist.

*Greenfield:*

Look I realize sometimes networks can be  I want to just be a cataloguer (laughter from panel)

*Wagner:*

You're allowed to do whatever you want...

*Greenfield:*

No, no, no because I dont represent myself, I represent myself as a humble country journalist, not an advocate.

There was an uncomfortable pause before the host asserted:

I think many people at this table would consider themselves journalists.

*Greenfield:*

Who are also advocates.

*Wagner:*

No were not.

*Greenfield:*

Progressives and liberals.

*Wagner:*

We can get into that discussion later.

A Moment of Uncomfortable Honesty on MSNBC | Truth Revolt


----------



## American_Jihad (Feb 14, 2014)

*Media Forgets Convicted Mayor's Political Affiliation*

He's a Democrat, it turns out 

2.13.2014 |Albert Merrick

Former New Orleans Mayor Ray Nagin was convicted on 20 counts of bribery and fraud Thursday, and while media outlets from all over the country covered the conviction, many neglected to include the 57 year old Democrat's party affiliation in the stories they reported.

...

Media Forgets Convicted Mayor's Political Affiliation | Truth Revolt


----------



## American_Jihad (Oct 28, 2015)

*Marco Rubio Blasts the Mainstream Media for Being Hillary’s Greatest Super PAC*
by J.D. Durkin | 9:54 pm, October 28th, 2015




...

Rubio took aim of the state of the media, saying “The Democrats have the ultimate Super PAC: it’s called the mainstream media.” The comment got an immediate positive reaction from the Colorado crowd. Rubio noted:

_*“Last week Hilary Clinton went before a Committee. She admitted… ‘Hey, this attack on Benghazi was caused by Al Qaeda-like elements…and yet the mainstream media is going around saying it was the greatest week of Hillary Clinton’s campaign. It was the week she got exposed as a liar.”*_

The response from the crowd was overwhelmingly supportive. Rubio continued, â€œBut she has her Super PAC helping her out: the American mainstream media.â€

Marco Rubio Blasts the Mainstream Media for Being Hillary’s Greatest Super PAC


----------



## whitehall (Oct 29, 2015)

It always comes down to the media. The mainstream media has been circling the wagons around democrats since Bill Clinton dodged the draft. How could there be no chatter in the media about the presumed democrat candidate blaming the "vast right wing conspiracy" for Bill's DNA stain on Monica's dress? Didn't Hillary know even when Bill was accused of rape and half a dozen women accused him of molesting them? Imagine an informant inside a democrat administration and breathless fiction churned up every day by an unidentified source until they demanded the president resign? The 3rd rate burglary Nixon had to deal with was childs play compared to the scandals simmering around the Obama administration but all the investigative reporters have retired.


----------



## American_Jihad (Nov 2, 2015)

*Scarborough Rails Against Liberal Bias: 'Name One Republican in Major Media Position'*
* "You can't do it." *
11.2.2015
News
Mark Tapson

On MSNBC's _Morning Joe_, host Joe Scarborough held nothing back in a rant about the lack of Republican or conservative figures in top media positions for the last fifty years.

When Mark Halperin of Bloomberg Politics stated that the moderators of both Republican and Democrat debates should be objective journalists, Scarborough objected to the very notion of objective journalists. He challenged Halperin, and anyone else on the show's panel, to name a single Republican, outside of Bret Hume, that has held a powerful position in the network media:

...

Scarborough Rails Against Liberal Bias: 'Name One Republican in Major Media Position'


----------



## Gracie (Nov 3, 2015)

*Main Stream Media WTF are they good for?*

From what I have witnessed over the years....they are good for whatever party they are trying to push on the american peoples votes for power to whomever they are backing. Gone are the days of unbiased reporting. Now they are ALL politicians, spreading like a virus.


----------



## American_Jihad (Nov 16, 2015)

*MSM Finally Clue In That Obama's ISIS Strategy is Terrible*
* He is getting called out left and right by the left! *
11.16.2015
News
Trey Sanchez






President Obama's comments at the G20 Summit in Turkey has left the mainstream media in a state of unbelief at how terrible his ISIS strategy is. It may be well too little too late -- after all, he's been at this for seven years -- but it's high time the major news networks say something.

_TruthRevolt_'s Caleb Howe pointed out earlier that CNN's Christiane Amanpour came away with serious doubts about what the president had to say on behalf of the latest acts of terrorism. She is not at all convinced that Obama is correct when he said ISIS is contained when "they have just slaughtered 129 people in Paris." Howe summarized his article correctly: "Mr. President, if you've lost Amanpour …"

Another CNN reporter went directly at Obama during the session. Senior White House correspondent Jim Acosta confronted the president in asking this blunt question: "Why can't we take out these bastards?" Acosta had just reminded Obama that he considered them the "JV team." Watch this great question, and the resulting weak answer:

...
video
...

NBC's Chuck Todd was "struck" by Obama's "defensive tone" when answering questions about his (non-)strategy. Todd added that the media's tone in the press conference was a reflection of public sentiment, whether Parisian or American, and noted that Obama's defensiveness was "an odd decision:"

...

MSM Finally Clue In That Obama's ISIS Strategy is Terrible


----------



## MarathonMike (Nov 18, 2015)

I really think it started with Watergate. That was the event that made journalists think their job was to shape the news, and not be diligent about reporting it accurately. The MSM has been nothing but a Democratic mouthpiece and smoke screen ever since.


----------



## American_Jihad (Dec 3, 2015)

*What the New York Daily News Got Wrong About God, Reality*
 Katrina Trinko  / @KatrinaTrinko 
December 03, 2015







The New York Daily News’ cover in the aftermath of the tragic San Bernardino, Calif., shootings is being heralded as provocative and challenging.

“God Isn’t Fixing This,” blares the cover, which features tweets from Republicans urging prayer after the shooting, and then launches into a lecture: “As the latest batch of innocent Americans are left lying in pools of blood, cowards who could truly end gun scourge continue to hide behind meaningless platitudes.”

...


“’Daily News’ provokes with cover on Calif. shooting: ‘God isn’t fixing this’” is USA Today’s headline, while “The New York Daily News’s very provocative front page on the San Bernardino shooting” is the Washington Post’s.

But is it such a provocative claim?

Talk to a person of faith, particularly someone who believes both in God’s goodness and that human beings have free will, and you’ll find that the “God Isn’t Fixing This” cover is a “dog bites man” kind of story.

Religious people aren’t idiots who have overlooked the fact that despite all the hours they spend on their knees praying for suffering to end, that suffering persists, that evil continues. Heck, the prayer that Jesus gave Christians specifically includes the line “deliver us from evil,” and Christ hardly suggested there was an expiration date on that line’s relevance. (Fun thought experiment: What would the New York Daily News have to change about today’s headline if the paper had a Jerusalem bureau a couple of millennia ago covering the crucifixion?)

Yet some are seeing this cover as a gotcha.

“New York Daily News Skewers Politicians Refusing To Act On Gun Violence,” crows the Huffington Post in a headline, while Business Insider announces that “Hard-hitting Daily News cover blasts Republicans for only offering ‘prayers’ after latest shooting.”

So let’s imagine an alternative cover: “New Laws Can’t Fix This.”

Because they can’t.

...

What the New York Daily News Got Wrong About God, Reality

Obongo's  thoughts and prayers:
Obama: Thoughts and prayers for victims - Bing video


----------



## American_Jihad (Dec 5, 2015)

*San Bernardino: Another Jihad Attack, Another Cover-Up*
* Mainstream media reporters don’t even need to show up for work. They can file their stories beforehand. *
December 4, 2015
Robert Spencer






The San Bernardino jihad massacre is the latest jihad atrocity, but it’s just like the last one, and just like the next one: it has played out in exactly the same way that the last jihad atrocity did, and in just the same way that the next one will play out as well. Mass killings by “radicalized” Muslims are followed by earnest statements from the President and the mainstream media that we must not rush to judgment, that the motive of the shooters was unclear, that we need gun control, that we need to address the real threat of climate change, that Muslims fear “Islamophobia,” and so on. It’s always a new massacre, but it’s always the same story.

Surely by now mainstream media reporters don’t even need to roll out of bed to file their stories. How much legwork does it take to write, “Syed Farook and Tashfeen Melik murdered 14 people at a Christmas party in San Bernardino; yes, Farook was a devout Muslim, but authorities are searching for a motive; moderate Muslims condemned the attack and said they feared anti-Muslim backlash”? Change the names and date, change the number of victims and the place, and they’ve filed that story dozens of times. They can just take out their last New York Times or CNN piece on the Paris jihad attack, change the details, hit send, and pour a cold one.

A few years ago, a couple of writers for Salon.com showed up at a panel at the Conservative Political Action Conference (CPAC) on which I was speaking, and were deservedly ridiculed after they were caught writing their story before the panel had even begun. But you can’t really blame them for trying to save some time: their story was going to be the same “Racist Bigoted Islamophobes Say Egregiously Evil Things” no matter what anyone on the panel really did say, so why not get a head start on the writing?

With San Bernardino, and every jihad attack, it works the same way. The media trims the facts to fit the Procrustean bed of their narrative, such that, in this case, most of the American public will likely never hear that San Bernardino jihad murderer Syed Farook had been “radicalized”; or that he had been in touch with Muslims being investigated for jihad terror activity; or that he spent his free time in the mosque, memorizing the Qur’an.

If they do hear about such things at all from the mainstream media, their significance won’t be explained: no one on CBS or NBC or ABC or PBS or NPR or in the New York Times or the Washington Post will remind his or her audience that the Islamic State and other jihad groups consider themselves to be at war with the United States, and have explicitly and repeatedly called upon Muslims in the U.S. to commit mass murder of American civilians. Would anyone have wondered about the motive of a German national who slaughtered fourteen Americans on U.S. soil in 1943? Of course no one would have, but that was a long time ago. Now we are engaged in a great ignored war, a war that only one side is fighting, a war in which enemy combatants are tried in civilian courts – as if they were criminals, not enemy soldiers -- by a government that desperately wishes to maintain the illusion that there is no war at all.

...

San Bernardino: Another Jihad Attack, Another Cover-Up


----------



## American_Jihad (Dec 5, 2015)

*Postpartum Depression, Christmas Rage: CNN Scrambles to Cover Up Muslim Attack*
* "Hybrid workplace jihad, hybrid workplace jihad, "hybrid workplace jihad." *
December 5, 2015
Daniel Greenfield






Even after the revelation that Farook Syed's wife, Tashfeen Malik, posted allegiance to ISIS during the San Bernardino massacre, the media is still frantically scrambling to retain the workplace violence narrative.

ABC News' Brian Ross coined the term "hybrid workplace jihad" and described the Jihadist as an "All-American Boy". Because nothing says All-American like ISIS. CNN's Erin Burnett tried to claim Malik might have had postpartum depression.

So was her husband also suffering from postpartum psychosis? When Nidal Malik Hassan carried out the Fort Hood Massacre, the media tried to suggest he had contracted PTSD from being around soldiers. Did Farook Syed contract postpartum psychosis from his wife?

Initially CNN and other media outlets had tried to pass off the attack as a response to the Christmas party. A CNN guest suggested the holiday party had been somehow offensive to poor Farook.

But the amount of planning and training that went into the attack made the idea that it had been whipped up in 20 minutes ridiculously implausible even for the "Benghazi was a protest" crowd. So they began digging to find some earlier way that the people he killed might have "discriminated" against Syed.

...

So CNN got really desperate. It began emphasizing a claim by the Farook family lawyer that someone at the office had made fun of his beard.

The good news then that it's not ISIS. It's not Muslim terrorism. It has nothing to do with Islam. Farook and his wife just killed a bunch of people and pledged allegiance to ISIS because someone, somewhere, made fun of his beard.

Whew. Isn't that better?

It's not Muslim terrorism. It's a man-caused hybrid workplace Jihad.

Postpartum Depression, Christmas Rage: CNN Scrambles to Cover Up Muslim Attack


----------



## American_Jihad (Dec 7, 2015)

*Obama and the Media's Muslim "Fear" Meme*
* Do you think we need to get serious about fighting Islamic terrorism? Stop being so afraid. *
December 7, 2015
Daniel Greenfield






Obama and his media allies have responded to the latest Muslim terror attack in America by condescendingly lecturing Americans about their "fear". Fear is their argument to anyone questioning their policies.

Don't want to bring 1,300 Syrian ISIS supporters to America? It's just fear.

Do you think we need to get serious about fighting Islamic terrorism? Stop being so afraid.

Maybe it's time to talk about Islamic terrorism? Stop with the FEAR already!

The message is that law enforcement (in its current crippled politically correct form) has this covered already and anyone who disagrees is speaking out of fear.

The New York Times headlined its editorial, "Fear Ignorance, Not Muslims".

...

There's no equivalence between Muslim terror and the so-called anti-Muslim backlash that the media screeches about to the exclusion of actually addressing the Islamic terror threat.

Attorney General Lynch has announced that she is most worried about anti-Muslim rhetoric. That would explain why the San Bernardino massacre happened. Our top law enforcement figures are too busy trying to censor criticism of Islam to fight Islamic terrorism.

Obama and the Media's Muslim "Fear" Meme


----------



## American_Jihad (Dec 15, 2015)

*Chuck Todd Calls LA Schools Threat 'Successful Terrorist Attack'*
12.15.2015
News
Trey Sanchez






Appearing on MSNBC Tuesday, _Meet the Press_' Chuck Todd called the terror threat against the city-wide Los Angeles Unified School District (which has now been labeled a "hoax") "a successful terrorist attack," but one with "fear" not "blood."

“This was a successful terrorist attack today. It wasn’t blood, it was fear. Okay, and fear shut down the second-largest school system," Todd said.

...

Chuck Todd Calls LA Schools Threat 'Successful Terrorist Attack'


----------



## American_Jihad (Dec 23, 2015)

Dec 23 2015, 1:35 pm ET
*Ted Cruz: Cartoon of Daughters 'Has No Place in Politics'*
by Hallie Jackson and Henry Austin

Sen. Ted Cruz hammered the Washington Post on Wednesday for publishing an online editorial cartoon depicting his two young daughters as dancing monkeys, telling a crowd in Tulsa that the attack "has no place in politics."

"Not too much ticks me off, but making fun of my girls, that'll do it," Cruz said in response to the cartoon, which has since been taken down.

"It used to be for a long time the rules across the board that kids are off limits," he added. "That should be the rules. Don't mess with our kids. Don't mess with my kids. Don't mess with Marco's kids. Don't mess with Hillary's kid. Don't mess with anybody's kids. Leave kids alone And if the media wants to attack and ridicule every Republican, well that's what they're gonna do. But leave our kids alone."

"Let's argue about marginal tax rates. Let's argue about policy. But don't be attacking five year-old girls. That has no place in politics."

Cruz also tweeted a cartoon of Hillary Clinton walking her "lapdogs," the Washington Post and the New York Times.

...





Republican presidential candidate Ted Cruz launched an "emergency" fundraising appeal after the Washington Post ran an animation online showing his daughters as monkeys. TedCruz.org
advertisement

Cruz accused the "liberal media" of attempting to "attack and destroy me (and my family) by any means necessary."

"This is an emergency — all hands on deck," his fundraising letter added. "Click here to make an instant, emergency contribution and help me fight back."






Republican presidential candidate Sen. Ted Cruz shops for jewelry with his daughters Catherine, left, and Caroline during a campaign stop in Deerfield, N.H., on Oct. 2. Jim Cole / AP

The animation by Pulitzer Prize-winning cartoonist Ann Telnaes sparked immediate controversy and was later taken down by the Post.

...

Ted Cruz: Cartoon of Daughters 'Has No Place in Politics'


----------



## American_Jihad (Dec 23, 2015)

*Palestinian Murderers Shot Dead, Media Label Them Victims*
* Typical of the anti-Israel mainstream media to paint the terrorists as the victims. *
12.23.2015
News
Mark Tapson






...


An Associated Press headline about the Palestinian terror attack neglected even to mention the Israeli victims or to make it clear that Palestinians were the attackers. Instead, it conveyed to readers simply that it was _Palestinians _who were killed in a stabbing attack:





The _New York Times _website also published the AP story, and ran with the same misleading, anti-Israel headline:






CAMERA contacted both outlets to call for immediate corrections, and shortly thereafter the Associated Press did marginally (and probably grudgingly) revise its headline to read, "2 Palestinian attackers killed, 2 Israelis die in Jerusalem."

Still waiting for a correction from _The New York Times_.

Palestinian Murderers Shot Dead, Media Label Them Victims


----------



## American_Jihad (Feb 26, 2016)

*The Media's Lies About the Mullahs’ 'Elections'*
* The truth about Iran's "reformers." *
February 26, 2016
Dr. Majid Rafizadeh





  The mainstream liberal media seems to be deliberately misleading the public about the truth of the two upcoming major elections in the Islamic Republic. The media has called these elections "consequential," "significant," and "critical" in defining the next leadership of the Iranian regime and its domestic and foreign policies.

If one had no prior knowledge of Iran and read all the recent analysis about the Islamic Republic he or she could be forgiven is they believed Iran is governed by a democratic, open-minded, civilized and fair political system.

Either the mainstream media is guilty of extreme guile by pursuing an agenda to deliberately mislead the American public or sheer stupidity by failing to grasp the complexities and nuances of Iran’s politics.  

Here are the facts about Iran’s political system and the upcoming elections.

The first elections are linked to the Assembly of Experts that consists of 86 clerics. Before a candidate is permitted to run, they are vetted by the hardline organization, the Council of Guardians. The twelve members of the Guardian Council are appointed directly (six members) and also indirectly (6 are nominated by the head of Judiciary, which, in turn, is appointed by the Supreme Leader).

Simply put, the twelve members of the Guardian Council owe their positions to the Supreme Leader (Ayatollah Khamenei) and reject any candidate for the Assembly of Experts whose viewpoints do not align with Khamenei’s.

By law, the sole responsibility of the Assembly of Experts is to appoint Iran’s Supreme Leader. In other words, for the last 28 years this political body has been sitting idly by and getting high salaries while waiting for Khamenei to die.  But in practice do they really appoint the next Supreme Leader?

The only time that the Assembly of Experts appointed a Supreme Leader was in 1989 when Khomeini - the founder of the Islamic Republic - died. According to former President Rafsanjani’s writings, it took the 86 members only a couple of hours to appoint Khamenei.

...

The Media's Lies About the Mullahs’ 'Elections'


----------



## Rambunctious (Feb 26, 2016)

The American news media is as corrupt as the day is long. When the hanging begins we start with them.


----------



## American_Jihad (May 9, 2016)

*How the Media Exploit — and Omit — Pictures to Islam’s Benefit (WARNING: Graphic) *
* Why one drowned child was deemed much more “newsworthy” than many murdered children. *
May 9, 2016
Raymond Ibrahim





_Originally published by __PJ Media._

Why did the so-called “mainstream media,” or MSM, widely disseminate the picture of Alan Kurdi—the three-year-old Syrian child who drowned in the Mediterranean—while never publishing pictures of other Mideast children who, worse than accidentally drowning, were intentionally murdered?

Did you, for instance, ever see this more recent picture?






This little boy was murdered a few weeks ago, on March 27 -- Easter Sunday -- when Islamic suicide bombers, targeting Christians, attacked a crowded park, killing dozens of people, mostly women and children.

What about this baby in diaper, lying dead under a church pew?

...

He—along with some 60 Christian worshippers—was killed when Islamic jihadis attacked their church service in Baghdad in 2010 (click here to see what happened to the adults—including the Muslim suicide bombers).

Did you see this picture?






It was of the “youngest hostage” captured by ISIS/Freedom Fighters after they took the predominantly Christian town of Kessab, Syria, in 2014.  Based on precedent [1], he’s likely dead now.

What about this 12-year-old Coptic Christian girl — also found lying dead on the Mediterranean coast?

...

  The above pictures of Christian and other “infidel” children mutilated and murdered by Muslims destroy that narrative, so you never got to see them before.

But now you have them, along with access to social media and contact information for mainstream outlets. Let’s see how they respond.

How the Media Exploit — and Omit — Pictures to Islam’s Benefit (WARNING: Graphic)


----------



## American_Jihad (May 24, 2016)

*Media's New Muslim Heroine Really Likes Hitler*
May 23, 2016
Daniel Greenfield





The media fell in love with Zakia Belkhiri, a Muslim settler in Belgium, took some mocking selfies at an anti-Islam rally. And the media quickly fell in love leading to viral gibberish propaganda headlines like this from all the usual sources.

Young Muslim woman trolls anti-Muslim demo with defiant selfies - Mashable

This young Muslim woman brilliantly countered an anti-Muslim protest - Vox

Muslim woman's cheeky selfie with anti-Islam group goes viral - BBC News

Hijab-Clad Woman Brilliantly Shuts Down Anti-Muslim Protesters - Carbonated.tv

The media painted it as a defiance of bigotry, but Zakia was quite the bigot.

...

Well Hitler and anti-Semitism are very popular in the Muslim world. Muslims are not a minority. They're a supremacist majority. So such behavior is only to be expected.

Media's New Muslim Heroine Really Likes Hitler


----------



## American_Jihad (Dec 20, 2016)

*Media Fail: Only 29% of Americans Believe Russians Impacted Election*
* Epic Fail *
12.20.2016
News
Paul Bois





The media so desperately tried to get Americans to believe Russian hacking influenced the outcome of the 2016 election in hopes the Electoral College could be swayed against Trump. A new poll shows they have once again failed epically. 

According to a Politico/Morning Consult poll only 29 percent of Americans believe the following statement: "We know with near certainty that Russia is responsible for the hacking and cyber-attacks that impacted the U.S. elections. Numerous U.S. intelligence agencies have used advanced techniques to determine Russia is responsible for these attacks and we are only playing into an unfriendly country’s hand when we deny this."

Unsurprisingly, the numbers were fairly consistent "along party lines," with most Democrats going for broke to believe that a Russian conspiracy handed Trump the election, or as James Carville hilariously put it: an FBI-GOP-KGB Conspiracy!

...

Media Fail: Only 29% of Americans Believe Russians Impacted Election


----------



## blastoff (Dec 21, 2016)

Oh, c'mon.  If the Russians and others didn't hack Hillary's unsecured server containing State Dept. classified info, we're supposed to believe they did hack various organizations who had some level/type of security?

Yeah, I guess that makes sense in the loony world of liberaldom.


----------



## American_Jihad (Dec 30, 2016)

*WaPo Reporter Shooting Self in Eye with Toy Gun is ‘Perfect Metaphor for Media in 2016’*
*Normally, journalists just shoot themselves in the foot. *
12.29.2016
News
Trey Sanchez




(This gun looks like something the liberals or islam would want to use...)

A _Washington Post _reporter admitted in an article published on Thursday that he shot himself in the eye with a toy gun after coming home all pumped up over digging up scoop on Donald Trump. 

 David Fahrenthold spent a year covering Trump and published a memoir of sorts bragging about how his reporting led to proving that Trump wasn’t the “Teflon candidate” he was touted to be. Specifically, it was Fahrenthold’s pressing of Trump’s charity donations that put him in the spotlight for a brief moment in time during the campaign:

 Because my stories had led to this angry moment, I was on “Morning Joe” and CNN and Lawrence O’Donnell. The New York Times and Le Monde referenced my work. My dad wrote to say how proud he was of me. I read pundits predicting that the presidential race itself would change. They said the old trope about Trump — that he was a Teflon candidate, immune to accountability — was now disproved.

 Caught up in the excitement of his new-found 15 minutes of fame, or as he put it, “still full of caffeine and do-gooder energy,” Fahrenthold came home and felt like cleaning up the mess his kids left behind. That’s when he saw it:

 Among the clutter on the coffee table, I found my 4-year-old’s Party Popper, a bright yellow gun that fired confetti. For some reason, I held the gun up to my eye and looked down the barrel, the way Yosemite Sam always does.

 It looked unloaded.

 Then, for some reason, I pulled the trigger.

...

A BBC Global correspondent read this story and came to an appropriate conclusion in this era of "fake news:"

...

But it’s not all Fahrenthold’s fault; he just referenced the handy “Journalist’s Guide to Firearms Identification” and “glitter gun” wasn’t on the list:





WaPo Reporter Shooting Self in Eye with Toy Gun is ‘Perfect Metaphor for Media in 2016’


----------



## Media_Truth (Dec 30, 2016)

FOX News lies!  FOX News lies!  FOX News lies!  FOX News lies!  FOX News lies!  FOX News lies!


----------



## Abishai100 (Dec 31, 2016)

_*The Celebrity Craze*_


Imagine the following media-sociology dialogue about 'Sophism sarcasm' between Shiva (Hindu god of destruction) and Vishnu (Hindu god of protection).


====

SHIVA: I like Don Imus and Rush Limbaugh.
VISHNU: I prefer Howard Stern and Johnny Carson.
SHIVA: Comedy is a convenient tool for sociology critique.
VISHNU: Capitalism and 'indirect democracy' require constant evaluation.
SHIVA: Do you like BBC or CNN?
VISHNU: For election coverage, CNN is better.
SHIVA: For humanitarian news, BBC is better.
VISHNU: Agreed. You know why Ellen DeGeneres is popular?
SHIVA: Why?
VISHNU: She's made it 'cool' to be lesbian.

====


*Wimbledon (Film)*


----------



## American_Jihad (Jan 2, 2017)

Media_Truth said:


> FOX News lies!  FOX News lies!  FOX News lies!  FOX News lies!  FOX News lies!  FOX News lies!








Another left-wing moron, who's time has ended...


----------



## American_Jihad (Feb 14, 2017)

*Mainstream Media Bellyache Over Trump Calling on Lesser-Known Journalists*
* Like little babies, they’ve never learned to share. *
2.13.2017
News
Trey Sanchez

Video:

...

Riddel rightly notes, “The mainstream media – especially CNN, _The New York Times_, and _The Washington Post_ – have largely been combative of Mr. Trump’s presidency. Why would they think they would then be given preferential treatment at his press conferences? Because they’re the establishment? There seems to be a fundamental misunderstanding here.”

It’s good to see the leftist media lose their grip on the narrative. It’s been a long time coming.

Mainstream Media Bellyache Over Trump Calling on Lesser-Known Journalists


----------



## American_Jihad (Mar 7, 2017)

*MEDIA MISFEASANCE EXPOSED IN “EYELESS IN GAZA” DOCUMENTARY*
*Exposing the silent abettors of a terrorist movement.*
March 6, 2017

Noah Beck





*Reprinted from InvestigativeProject.org.*

Hamas operatives burst into the Associated Press (AP) Gaza bureau during the 2014 war with Israel, angered by a picture shot by an AP photographer. Gunmen threatened the AP staff, which never reported the incident. 

The incident shows that Hamas can control what journalists report, and what they don’t, former AP Middle East reporter Matti Friedman says in a new documentary, “Eyeless in Gaza.”

Producer Robert Magid’s 50-minute film, which is screening via pay-per-view online, examines the flaws and challenges in reporting on the 50-day war. 

Magid said he wanted to “set the record straight and provide context,” after being appalled at news coverage that ignored Hamas practice of launching rockets from civilian areas. That omission allowed the media to push a false narrative that “Israel was callous in their bombing.” 

The sullied moral image of Israel that emerged from the media’s biased coverage sparked public outrage and anti-Semitism. “Muslims will crush the Jews as they did in Khyber 14 centuries ago,” protestors in the film shout. Another says: “I see the Jews in Israel as total Nazis.” 

Reporters routinely failed to show the history leading up to the conflict or how Hamas instigated it. Magid provides viewers with some brief historical context: Israel expelled 10,000 of its own citizens from the Gaza Strip in 2005 and offered the Palestinians their first chance at self-rule. But Hamas took over the territory and turned it into an Islamist terror state, rather than a model for responsible self-rule and peaceful coexistence with Israel. 

Viewers see how attack tunnels exemplify Hamas’ policy of diverting public resources to pursue terrorism. Israel allows high-quality cement into Gaza in response to the humanitarian need to rebuild damaged buildings, only to discover the same cement being used to build massive underground tunnels whose only purpose is to target Israelis. Each tunnel costs about $3 million, and an Israeli military spokesman interviewed in the film estimates $100 million in resources were diverted. 

Despite Israel’s unprecedented efforts to minimize Gaza’s civilian casualties, the film shows how Hamas works to maximize them.

“The Israeli army called me, they asked me to leave Al-Sajaeya,” says one Gazan. “We stayed at home because Al Aksa and Al Quds [Hamas] radio stations told us ‘Don’t leave your homes, it’s rumors.’ We remained in our homes, but when we saw the bombs pouring on us, we miraculously got out…Five of my brothers’ sons were killed, and the houses destroyed.”

The Israel Defense Forces (IDF) went to great lengths to spare civilians, issuing warnings by leaflets, SMS messages, the “roof knock” technique, and social media. Col. Richard Kemp, the former commander of British forces in Afghanistan, notes in the film “the immense efforts that the IDF took when fighting in this very challenging environment, to minimize the number of civilian deaths [even though] Hamas used human shields virtually constantly. They deliberately site their weapon systems, and their fighters among the civilian population.” 

...

Media Misfeasance Exposed in “Eyeless in Gaza” Documentary


----------



## American_Jihad (Mar 23, 2017)

*MEDIA FREAKS OUT OVER "RACIST" ISIS LAPTOP BAN*
March 22, 2017

Daniel Greenfield





Here's what happened.

...

The UK quickly followed with its own ban. And with good reason.

...

But to no one's surprise, the social justice media sites began screaming like stuck pigs.

...

And of course the pro-terrorist site The Intercept had to come up with a crazy conspiracy theory.

...

Glenn Greenwald will be on RT and Al Aqsa to discuss it shortly, I'm sure. And there's the Washington/Amazon post. Once upon a time it was a serious newspaper. Now it's a social justice blog.

...

It's a mystery. Since we know Islamic terrorism doesn't exist.

Media Freaks Out Over "Racist" ISIS Laptop Ban


----------



## American_Jihad (Apr 5, 2017)

*MAINSTREAM MEDIA DISTORTS REALITY ON ISRAELI SETTLEMENTS*
*Even a simple announcement by the Israeli government is used as a platform to bash Israel.*
April 4, 2017

Gideon Israel






Yesterday, Israel’s government approved construction of a new settlement in Judea and Samaria (aka West Bank).  Media outlets CNN, BBC and the NY Times wasted no time publishing stories that distort the truth, if not outright lie.  These mistakes range from offering a false impression of reality to actually getting facts wrong. Such elementary mistakes expose the disconnect between mainstream media outlets and basic truths of the Israel-Palestinian conflict.

For example, CNN wrote that this is Israel’s ‘first new settlement in Palestinian territory in more than 20 years’. The first part of the sentence is misleading and the second part is false.  Israel has not built new communities in Judea and Samaria because it has given numerous chances for the Palestinian leadership to come to the table and reach an agreement. However, the Palestinians continually refused.  Instead, the article leads the reader to believe that this is a new policy meant to stifle any chance for a peace agreement.   

The second part of the statement asserts that Israel is building in Palestinian territory. This is because CNN incorrectly believes that Israel has no legal rights to the West Bank. Israel’s legal rights to controlling the West Bank and building communities there under international law have been affirmed  time and again by respected authorities on the subject, including: Professor Eugene Rostow, Professor Julius Stone , Professor Eugene Kontorovich, Professor Avi Bell and more.

...

Mainstream Media Distorts Reality on Israeli Settlements


----------



## American_Jihad (May 18, 2017)

*MAYBE THE MEDIA SHOULD STOP LEAKING CLASSIFIED INFO ABOUT THAT ISIS SPY*
May 17, 2017

Daniel Greenfield





...

But assuming it's true, compromising an Israeli asset to the Russians is bad. Compromising an Israeli asset embedded in ISIS to ISIS is much, much worse. And that is what the media seems to be doing. Its publications attacking Trump for classified disclosures are potentially far more damaging. And as usual the media doesn't care. Its only objective is to hurt Trump any which way it can. If it were in possession of the nuclear codes, it would pass them to terrorists if it could be spun to undermine Trump.

...

That's the pathological mindset we're dealing with.

If the media really wants us to believe this story is real, maybe it should stop acting in a way that seriously undermines its claims.

Maybe the Media Should Stop Leaking Classified Info About That ISIS Spy


----------



## ScienceRocks (May 18, 2017)

Wow, someone is butt hurt by the media digging into their corrupt leader....

Wtf is good about fox or talk radio that makes up tons of shit?


----------



## Rambunctious (May 18, 2017)

Matthew said:


> Wow, someone is butt hurt by the media digging into their corrupt leader....
> 
> Wtf is good about fox or talk radio that makes up tons of shit?


When your beloved Fake news agencies come up with any evidence....ANY EVIDENCE AT ALL of a crime other than what Rice did for Obama...get back to us. Until then we will still just sit back and watch the media train wreck.


----------



## American_Jihad (Aug 24, 2017)

*HOW THE MAINSTREAM MEDIA OPERATE*
*A case study in how the media conducts its war against conservatives.*
August 24, 2017

Dennis Prager





"Our leading media" are characterized by "indefensibly corrupt manipulations of language repeated incessantly."

Patrick Lawrence in The Nation, Aug. 9, 2017, on the media's reporting of the alleged collusion between Donald Trump's campaign and Russia

To understand America's crises today, one must first understand what has happened to two institutions: the university and the news media. They do not regard their mission as educating and informing but indoctrinating.

In this column, I will focus on the media. I will dissect one issue that I know extremely well: the national and local coverage of the invitation extended to me to guest-conduct the Santa Monica Symphony Orchestra at the Walt Disney Concert Hall in Los Angeles. The concert took place last week. 

I am well aware that this event is far less significant than many other issues. But every aspect of the reporting of this issue applies to virtually every issue the media cover. Therefore, understanding how The New York Times, the Los Angeles Times and NPR covered my story leads to an almost-perfect understanding of how the media cover every story where the left has a vested interest.

When it comes to straight news stories — say, an earthquake in Central America — the news media often do their job responsibly. But when a story has a left-wing interest, the media abandon straight news reporting and take on the role of advocates.

As I explained in detail in a previous column, the board of directors of the Santa Monica Symphony Orchestra and its conductor, Guido Lamell, invited me to guest-conduct a Haydn symphony at the Walt Disney Concert Hall. I have conducted regional orchestras in Southern California over the last 20 years.

Sometime thereafter, four members of the orchestra published a letter asking their fellow musicians not to perform, claiming, "Dennis Prager is a right-wing radio host who promotes horribly bigoted positions." They were joined by former Santa Monica Mayor Kevin McKeown, who announced, "I personally will most certainly not be attending a concert featuring a bigoted hate-monger," among others.

Then, The New York Times decided to write a piece on the controversy.

...

How the Mainstream Media Operate


----------



## American_Jihad (Sep 6, 2017)

*TRUMP KILLED THE NEW YORK DAILY NEWS*
September 5, 2017

Daniel Greenfield





The sale of the New York Daily News for a dollar isn't the death of the sleazy leftist tabloid. It died a while back. 

Today, the Daily News is best known for its trolling front pages. That and bizarre trolling hate pieces from a staff of repurposed and unqualified trash like Linda Stasi, a former Post movie critic turned hate spewing bigot, and sportswriter Mike Lupica, trying to churn out political commentary.

Stasi summoned a boycott of the already failing paper when she blamed one of the victimsof the Muslim terror attack in San Bernardino because he was a Republican. Lupica has no idea when the Constitution was written.

...

The Daily News had no base left. Its hate covers were popular with progs who didn't buy or read the paper. And so here we are. And the decline of the left-wing dead tree media rolls on.

Trump Killed the New York Daily News


----------



## American_Jihad (Sep 8, 2017)

*KIM JONG-UN'S ESTABLISHMENT MEDIA MINIONS*
*Leftists regurgitate North Korean propaganda in our own papers.*
September 7, 2017

Lloyd Billingsley





As Matthew Vadum notes, the violent anti-Trump groups Refuse Fascism and the Workers World Party are siding with North Korea and “spouting pro-North Korean propaganda talking points, and in at least one case, copying and pasting official North Korean statements into communiques.” As it happens, North Korean propaganda is also showing up in the establishment media. 

Consider “Reunification, not war, in Korea,” a “special” piece for the _Sacramento Bee_ on September 5, when Kim Jong-un was fondling his new hydrogen bomb. Author Geoffrey Fattig, a “former speechwriter for the U.S. State Department,” is not disturbed by “Kim Jong-un’s blatant disregard of the will of the international community,” and describes it only as “distasteful.”

...

Kim Jong-Un's Establishment Media Minions


----------



## my2¢ (Sep 8, 2017)

Mainstream, non-mainstream, as with anything it is best to follow a buyer beware policy even when the product is free.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 8, 2017)




----------



## my2¢ (Sep 8, 2017)

American_Jihad said:


> *MAINSTREAM MEDIA DISTORTS REALITY ON ISRAELI SETTLEMENTS*
> *Even a simple announcement by the Israeli government is used as a platform to bash Israel.*
> April 4, 2017
> 
> ...



From the commentary presented above I come away feeling that the bias exhibited by Gideon Israel goes way beyond that of our mainstream media.


----------

